

Video Recording From Your Mobile Browser - cdanzig
http://cameratag.com?
Hey guys,<p>Just a quick note to let you know that we just unveiled support for mobile web video recording / uploading. (iOS 6.0+ and Android 2.2+). You can check it out by pointing your mobile browser to CameraTag.com and clicking on the "click here to record" box.<p><i></i> For all you webtech geeks- WebRTC soon to come :)<p>-c
======
cdanzig
Hey guys,

Just a quick note to let you know that we just unveiled support for mobile web
video recording / uploading. (iOS 6.0+ and Android 2.2+). You can check it out
by pointing your mobile browser to CameraTag.com and clicking on the "click
here to record" box.

 __For all you webtech geeks- WebRTC soon to come :)

